# What do you do for work?



## snakegirl (Aug 9, 2004)

I am an editor of the Australian fundraising magazine... what do you do?
It will be interesting to see what we all do...


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 9, 2004)

i work at mitre 10 in the garden centre


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm a student, I have one semester to go before having a biological science degree, which means that very soon I'll be unemployed!


----------



## Ricko (Aug 9, 2004)

i work at a petrol station and i was a bouncer but one to many encounters with some people and $20 an hour wont seem worth it. lol. so if anyone in vic is the person that hirer's people at there place of work, im a hardworker and we can talk reptiles sound good??? lol


----------



## Already_Gone (Aug 9, 2004)

I work at woolies full time  do uni full time (Wildlife Biol) and do voluntary work in an animal park one or 2 days a week... somehow I also have all the time in the world for my friends!!!!


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeh great idea give yourself a rap ricko... hope it works for you


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not a Gynecologist.....................but I'll have a look at it for you anyway.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 9, 2004)

god greg you look scary


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

don't say that snakegirl, he's rather sensitive about it.


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 9, 2004)

gotcha


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

You'll also learn that what I say is usually not worth paying attention to.


----------



## dobermanmick (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a coach and motor body builder!


----------



## Parko (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a slave.


----------



## instar (Aug 9, 2004)

Im a marine biologist! ...............hey, George Costanza can get away with it! :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a job dissecting aliens in area 51 lined up after my graduation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok people, in all seriousness. 
Im a pencil sharpener at staedtler. Nah, im a windmill mechanic, nah, im a dolphin trainer at seaworld. 

Nah, really im in the army. (or the circus as we call it).


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 9, 2004)

> Ok people, in all seriousness.
> Im a pencil sharpener at staedtler. Nah, im a windmill mechanic, nah, im a dolphin trainer at seaworld.



I can't stop laughing


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok well what i do i finally have my own business(after 2 years) am in the adult business i wont go into details can look at web site if needed lol 

Sale on DVD'S if anyone wants to know pm me lol 



( Am an angel in the devils body)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

pythonkisses said:


> Ok well i do (after 2 years) the adult business



Fwoaaaaaaa, good stuff...LOL

No, i didnt re-arrange the quote...he he he :wink:


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 9, 2004)

lol team you wait lol still coming for bbq how you like your meat lol hehehehehehe


PK


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

In a warm place.....lol


----------



## peterescue (Aug 9, 2004)

I work at the Australian National Maritime Museum.I love it. Fantastic location.
Previous jobs 
Chef, prop maker, set builder, welder, arts administrator, mannequin maker, Arts technician, Coordinator of a student union. Builder, carpenter, jackaroo, sculptor, painter and decorator, ran an art gallery and probably some other stuff. What do you mean by adult business. You dont see many children running businesses. OH! I think I understand. I saw a billboard outside Forster-Tuncurry a few years back saying it was the adukt entertainment capital of NSW.


----------



## Springherp (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm likin' the sounds of this barbeque pythonkisses! :lol: So do you star in these DVD's? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 9, 2004)

Whats work?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Foster/Tuncurry. We have it all! Lawn bowls, bingo and even knitting classes. Adult entertainment capital of the east coast!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Live show! Live show! Live show! Live show! Live show! Live show! Live show! Woohooooooooo!!!!

Audience participation??? he he he


----------



## eddy (Aug 10, 2004)

Im a chicken killer at INGHAMS in sommerville TRUE I get paid to humaneley kill chicken's where allways hireing ricko . and if you dont like killing them you can bone them or stuff em or pack em BUT. KILLING THEMS THE BEST and ya snakes get free kentucky.


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 10, 2004)

I used to work at a chicken abattoir Pinewoods in Beerwah, never slit the throats, used to catch them and hang them up... pull heads, cut off the bums and excess skin around throat, I had problems tucking them up as my wrists were weak, but I sized and bagged them, because of my difficulty with breaking and tucking the necks I was put in the boning room where I soon learnt to use the saw and then I was a chicken boner trainer... sounds funny hey! but I trained 7 people how to bone, then got chicken poisoning in my hands from the fat of the chicken and even to this day I cant touch raw chicken fat as it pains my hands... thought you'd all enjoy this story... lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought about processing chickens a few years ago when I needed some work. How much were you getting paid (if you don't mind me asking). I decided against it and ended up welding for over a year *yuck* I'm not sure what would have been worse!


----------



## Stevo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im a surgeon


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a moose! I like snow!


----------



## eddy (Aug 10, 2004)

> I thought about processing chickens a few years ago when I needed some work. How much were you getting paid (if you don't mind me asking). I decided against it and ended up welding for over a year *yuck* I'm not sure what would have been worse!


 To answer your question SDAJI Im on arvo shift 1:40 to 9:40 pm and I take home $550 plus holidays,sickies e.t.c but were getting another payrise next month which will take us to $570 take home Oh and we get a smoko every hour.. I LUV MY JOB !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 10, 2004)

Good stuff eddy 
On saturday some animal libbers were protesting outside kfc, "oh the cruelty" etc etc. Gee I got a hankering for some bird


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 10, 2004)

lol no live shows sorry guys and no am not in them made a few but not these ones lol. Hehehehehehehehehehe

Only 10 left there running out the door. Dvd'S that is


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 10, 2004)

I once sold a snake to a gay guy who worked in a porn store. He had some interesting stories and offered a whole bunch of free porn as a tip on the snake! I politely declined!


----------



## womas4me (Aug 10, 2004)

PK- you make my job sound so boring! I'm a fixed plant operator at iron ore port - off work for three weeks, though so currently sitting on my ...? playing on computer. The other half of womas works in a warehouse that sells to oil and mining companies. I'm not allowed to call him a sales bitch, so I won't. Oh, and we also have a small reptile business (how could I forget) that we run from home.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 10, 2004)

all these interesting jobs!!!!
mines pretty cool too 

its in the heart of the city, hours are great (9-5), i can bus it to work easy, i get to drive a big van, play with rats, do experiments, look at fun things under the microscope, play on computer, have a 30min morning tea break, have a 1hr lunch break, and 20min avro tea break 

gotta love working in research 
and life is hard sometimes


----------



## kevyn (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm an alcohol and drug counsellor right now. I'm discussing the possibility of starting work with a tattoo shop as an artist so I'm hoping that will go through. I much prefer tattooing.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Aug 10, 2004)

eddy said:


> you can bone them





snakegirl said:


> I was put in the boning room...I was a chicken boner trainer



Working with chickens sounds a bit sus to me. :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 10, 2004)

SnakeWrangler said:


> Working with chickens sounds a bit sus to me. :lol:


 and the boning room sounds suss too


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2004)

What does one do in the boning room? LOL What happens to one who gets put in the boning room? Are these the questions people are to afraid to ask? LOL


----------



## Slateman (Aug 10, 2004)

snakegirl said:


> I am an editor of the Australian fundraising magazine... what do you do?
> It will be interesting to see what we all do...



LOL I am foundraising person here on APS.
I must say that in existence of this site I asked 2 time for contribution. Once for reptile park and once for reward for one of our admins.
In each ocassions most members here was generous.

I am Importer working from home.
I do maintain certain website in my free time. LOL


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey slatey what do you import..????


----------



## Slateman (Aug 10, 2004)

Glass ornaments christmas decorations. My internet site is http://christmasdecorations.com.au
I imported slate,marble and granite for 20 years but sold the business 2 years ago. That is why I am slateman.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2004)

Ahh that explains it Slatey! Cute little site! I might get something off you around X-mas time! You know what I'm gonna say next don't you!...I like your balls LOL I could see them hangin off my Christmas tree!

By the way, I'm not really a Moose! I'm useless in the snow! I'm a draftsperson for an Engineering consultancy firm.


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 10, 2004)

ok slatey explains the name.. thought i'd ask as i spent 2 years in a japanese import/export trading company.. 12years in merchant shipping land based, 5 years in container transport and wharehousing unpacking/packing and distribution...so have dealt with import/export for years and have had a few clients who do slate etc over the years

cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe you should change your name to Santaman now Slateman :wink:


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 10, 2004)

Well snakegirl i work in the transport/wharehousing industry or what most now like to call 3rd party logistics....

cheers


----------



## BenJM (Aug 10, 2004)

I work out back in the kitchen at McDonalds! You really can't get a crappier job then that!!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2004)

Have some pride in your job man! I might get served by you next time I'm up! What the hell do you think your boss Ronald would say about your attitude!? LMAO


----------



## trader (Aug 10, 2004)

snakegirl said:


> I am an editor of the Australian fundraising magazine... what do you do?
> It will be interesting to see what we all do...



...welcome Snakegirl..as most of you know I am the HerpTrader, so that is what I do most of the time and it is from home...
I also work part time at Bunnings at the service counter, which I LOVE!!! 
I deliver 'meals on wheels' on Thursdays, which is kewell too.

*sigh* like Peter I have had a few jobs, my 1st one was working for Dept of Highways in British Columbia waaaay back in '75...worked at the front desk of a big Hotel chain in Winnipeg, then ran a hotel/motel near Vancouver, when I got pregnant for my 1st child...who is now 28 yrs old..;-) aaanyway....Managed a hotel/motel in Manitoba, Canada for 10 yrs til '97 when I was held up/tied up by two armed masked guys with sawn off shot guns, loaded I may add..:cry: (they are now in prison  ) No not the prison where my son is a guard...Tried to keep working there, but it kind of made a mess of me for awhile...then I worked at a Golf Course, then on to a University Book store as a cashier, immigrated to Australia, yippee!!!!! Worked as a teller in the Commonwealth Bank, did the property mgr bit for a real estate company, and now I have been at Bunnings for over 2 yrs! I must say I have loved every job I have had except the property mgr one, my boss was a REALLY yecky mean guy, so I quit on him one day!!! I liked dealing with the tenants and landlords, but the boss was another story.
I also enjoy being the HerpTrader  

Hope I did not bore anyone... :roll:


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 10, 2004)

What do i do for work...bugger all...i'm a property owner so i guess you could also call me a landlord....

Wonder what the tide's doing?Might go wet a line or two...


----------



## BenJM (Aug 10, 2004)

Ronald would probably agree!


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha Ha.....i don't collect insects either....


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 10, 2004)

thought the word bone, boning etc would interest you guys.. but sorry their is none of that going on in their... just raw meat and more raw meat...lol (did you like that one)


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 10, 2004)

We practically live at the bunnings at Carseldine every weekend... renovating our home.. so I agree it looks like a great place... I would want to work in the cafe... all the girls are so lovely and friendly... we would get on well... thanks for the welcome ...


----------



## snakegirl (Aug 10, 2004)

how do you make the smiley faces work?


----------



## phantom (Aug 10, 2004)

well i owen a dirt bike/quads shop


----------



## hugsta (Aug 10, 2004)

I work for myself as a subcontractor doing whatever pays well......done a few shop fittouts, commercial painting mainly around the water for waterways contructions so always great scenery, a bit of joinery work, brickies labouror and builders laborour (more the worker than the labouror - LOL) along with a few other bits and pieces.

I've also worked in a bank, a window factory making aluminium windows, a service station (when they actually had driveway service and a workshop), Macquarie ice rink, Predelivery Manager, Service manager in motor industry. Motor Mechanic by trade(in the industry for over 12 yrs).
When not working now I am renovating my house and building reptile enclosures.

Woking on owning my own retail business which will hopefully take place in the next 12 to 24 months.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 10, 2004)

Moose; My balls would look nice on your tree. If you decide to get some let me know first. I will be able to do better for members.

Razza; looks like we are in simelar line of work.

Sheralyn; Santa is a pussyman. I prefere the slateman. Hard as rock.


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 10, 2004)

slatey.. was in that game mate for a lot of years dealing with import/export and all that goes along with it customs/aqis, warfies, truckies, freight forwarders, customs agents, ships crews from all over the world,shipping companies,container leasing companies,container depots.... heaps
but now i just make sure groceries get moved around and delivered within their delivery windows, gotta get that toilet paper/pet food etc delivered so the public dont run out....

cheers


----------



## instar (Aug 10, 2004)

Crikey Slatey, do they all have "hand blown glass balls" in the czeck republic??? you must have to be careful! Do you feel "fragile"? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hydro (Aug 10, 2004)

hi ppls, I work in the dairy industry (Pauls Milk)


----------



## peterescue (Aug 10, 2004)

BenJM said:


> I work out back in the kitchen at McDonalds! You really can't get a crappier job then that!!


Ben Mate, I once worked for Watties, lasted 2 days, almost. Stood in front of a conveyer belt and picked the crap out as the peas rolled past. I used to casual at a freezer works in Brissie. Unload boxes of meat onto special pallets. the restack the frozen boxes onto pallets for the trucks. I even made it onto a Qld Ag. promo film for Qld beef. Now that is s**t work. 
Worse jobs than Golden Arches


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 10, 2004)

Peter, I've never done either, but I'm sure I'd rather stack frozen boxes on to pallets than work at maccas. The worst job I've done is... hmm... probably washing dishes at the Melbourne pizza bar on king st! SO BAD!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 10, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Moose; My balls would look nice on your tree
> Sheralyn; Santa is a pussyman. I prefere the slateman. Hard as rock.



potty mouth.....i dunno


----------



## peterescue (Aug 10, 2004)

Nah Sdaji. I was a skinny youth working with a team of Maori. They were nice enough to carry me for a week so I could get a bit of muscle. The boxes weighed 40k eack and you had to stack to a height above your head. I much rather have flipped meat patties but I doubt it would have paid as well.
Oh hell! Your right. Ben, get outa Maccas now.


----------



## stiffler (Aug 10, 2004)

Im a water treatment engineer. We apply chemicals to cooling towers, steam boilers, waste water plants. We do filtration, reverse osmosis (desalination) and demins etc.
Pretty good job, never stuck in the same place and always seeing new sites.


----------



## Linus (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a foreign exchange trader in sydney. It's a good job but means sometimes I have to do night shift (10pm til 6am). That is not good. It's 2.30am now...3.5hrs to go!

When its quiet though there is nothing to do so I just cruise APS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, my name is alan, and im an alchoholist! (atleast i believe in the mighty bourbon and coke) and im not a quiter like alcoholics!!!!!


----------



## trader (Aug 11, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Moose; My balls would look nice on your tree. If you decide to get some let me know first. I will be able to do better for members.



Hi Slatey, I found some of your balls that would look great on our tree :wink: I would love to purchase! Do I give you the details by pm'ing you or how do you recommend I go about it? If anyone wants to look they are: 80mm Red Matte Decorated Olives (x5)
[OD8001] $16.00
80mm Red Matte Decorated Olives (x5)

-8cm length, 4cm width
- 5 olives included in package cost
- Made in the Czech Republic. 

Thanx for your time Slatey, Jude


----------



## OuZo (Aug 11, 2004)

wow jude...now you may have balls as nice as slateys! *sniff* 



> The boxes weighed 40k eack and you had to stack to a height above your head.



mmmmmmmmuscles 

im a boring medical receptionist atm...gotta stop saying "how are you?" when people walk in lol :roll: 
oh and i'm a part time vet nurse too 



kevyn said:


> I'm discussing the possibility of starting work with a tattoo shop as an artist so I'm hoping that will go through. I much prefer tattooing.



kevyyynnnn will you design my tattoo? lol i cant draw!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 11, 2004)

BenJM said:


> I work out back in the kitchen at McDonalds! You really can't get a crappier job then that!!


Try hand picking cucumbers, you basically walk bent over all day with your back complaining. Or shelling prawns, after six weeks you are permanently allergic to seafood, fortunately I only lasted two.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 11, 2004)

I worked 3 years in a row as a "celebrity" at McHappy Day. Serving people at Macca's was actually fun at that stage, but it was probably the novelty aspect I enjoyed.

Simon Archibald


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Moose; My balls would look nice on your tree. If you decide to get some let me know first. I will be able to do better for members.



hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry! I couldn't help myself!  I will be looking to UPDATE the tree decorations this year, so when the time gets a little closer I PM you about it!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 11, 2004)

Trader I will PM to you.
Great choice.


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm a poo kicker. Work in cctv,so when your walking around the shops etc, most likely those cameras came from me


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2004)

> and if you dont like killing them you can bone them or stuff em



I am NOT going there


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2004)

Slatey old boy, do you do large light decorations? Such as illuminated scenes for buildings etc? I have been landed with a project to decorate a 40 metre stretch of building this coming Christmas! Any ideas would help.
Bah Humbug!

Oh yeah, to answer this threads question, I fix things


----------



## Slateman (Aug 11, 2004)

LOL Africa. I do specialize on high quality glass bolls and ornaments from Europe.
Have a look at the site: www.flexilight.com.au I supply them and they have large sortiment.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2004)

OK, have to go pick up the missus from the airport soo so I will investigate your site later on Slatey 
All this this time and I didn't know you had a website to advertise your balls


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 11, 2004)

THE JOB I HATE "Woolworths fruitex"

THE JOB I LOVE "Brisbane Snake Catchers and AlumaCore Enclosures"


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 11, 2004)

The most interesting job i've ever had was under water salvage and construction.

The worst but best paid job i've had was labouring on the end of a jack hammer 10 hours a day for 9 months straight...

The most fun i've ever had in a job was as a barman at Club Crocodile


----------



## Bryony (Aug 11, 2004)

the best job i had was also the shortest job, and the most unhealthy job 2
-cigarette modeling 

the worst job was
-working at clown town

the most repetitive job and the worst hours
- Contact Centers Australia aka bloody telemarketing (i learn't how to sware in 3 diff languages....not by choice)


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2004)

Bryony said:


> the best job i had was also the shortest job, and the most unhealthy job 2
> -cigarette modeling



They must make really big Tally-ho's! What happened when you wanted to eat lunch? Did someone have to feed you?

ps. The Moose plate has been put to good use Byrony!


----------



## Browndog (Aug 11, 2004)

Howdy Snakegirl, I was a carpenter for many moons, then for something a bit different I joined the Air Force, stayed there for quite a while then got out and now I work as an aircraft structural fitter for Boeing.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 11, 2004)

> The most fun i've ever had in a job was as a barman at Club Crocodile



Spent a good few hours at that bar mate, scenery is pretty good around that pool


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 11, 2004)

> Spent a good few hours at that bar mate, scenery is pretty good around that pool



You bet ya!!!


----------



## Pyror (Aug 11, 2004)

I work part time for Wollongong TAFE as a lab assistant. I love it! Remember all the fun experiments that you did at school? I prepare and test run those experiments for the TAFE teachers. I also assist within the practical classes and run any demonstration experiments that the students aren't allowed to do. Probably the hardest part of my job is preparing some of the chemical solutions and assisting in some of the more involved certificate and diploma classes that the TAFE runs.

I am also in the final year of undergrad university studies (Biological sciences).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

BenJM. whats wrond with maccaS?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i work there with u to. u just don't like me as ur "boss" do u.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 11, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> All this this time and I didn't know you had a website to advertise your balls



I am shy man Afro. But this christmass season, I will adwertise here on APS. 
Any members who like my balls is welcom to put his hands on them.

By the way Afro if you like some, I am sending parcel to Trader and join order will cost less regarding postage. LOL.

I hope that Trader will like my balls.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 11, 2004)

i work at kfc now woolies got fired from kfc wait now im working at coles damn woolies


----------



## instar (Aug 11, 2004)

Slatey, can you get junglepython balls like someone put photo here once? Any custom made ones?


----------



## hugsta (Aug 11, 2004)

> I am shy man Afro. But this christmass season, I will adwertise here on APS.
> Any members who like my balls is welcom to put his hands on them.
> 
> By the way Afro if you like some, I am sending parcel to Trader and join order will cost less regarding postage. LOL.
> ...




Geez Slatey, you like everyone sharing your balls don't you.......... :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL they are so nice hugsta. 
I can't get pythons on them Instar.


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

LOl, Shame Slatey, some might like to see pythons on your balls :lol: seriously its a pity, if images could be added, you could have photorealistic images of family members on them, that would be a unique keepsake. I reckon you woyuld sell heaps Slatey.


----------



## sxereturn (Aug 12, 2004)

The hypocricy in this thread is amazing.

Child friendly site, eh?


----------



## Nome (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm a umm.....domestic goddess.....and a uni student (Bachelor of Information Technology), and a teacher (homeschool my kids). I also run a suburban zoo :wink:


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Nome, thats cool, full time? bet your kids love that, i know mine would but im too soft, they would never get school work done lol. p.s. slowly building a bit of a zoo myself !


----------



## peterescue (Aug 12, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> The hypocricy in this thread is amazing.
> 
> Child friendly site, eh?



I dont understand what you mean?

Children often know what other people do for a living.
Besides that being a prude is a preoccupation, not an occupation


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

He is just being smart again Peter.
I do not see any hypocricy in my posts. Or are you sugesting that I am hypocrit Sxereturn?
I hope not. I think that SX is just posting that comment to be unfriendly as he did in past. 
He have few warnings issued becaose of that.
So I would advice him to back off. Nothing wrong to have some inocent fun about my christmass balls.


----------



## lutzd (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't find comments about Slatey's balls offensive, and I'm sure children would not be shocked by it. I recall a song we ALL sang at primary school.... something along the lines of, "Do ye ken John Peel with his balls of ......." and so on. Sexually explicit text would be offensive as would very bad language. My son has been calling his testicles "balls" since he was about 5. Even his doctor refers to them in that manner when speaking to him.

At worst, it's _vulgar slang_ - check out www.dictionary.com


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

MY GOT David from your post I see that you meen the testicles.  
The people and I are talking about my christmass decoration balls I am importing.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2004)

lol hahahaha Good thing you don't import Polish Sausages Slatey lol


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

C'mon guys, which balls are we talking about now......... :roll: :wink: 

Don't worry about SXE Slatey, he's just jealous that his hang out his collar..... :twisted:


----------



## Nome (Aug 12, 2004)

instar said:


> Hey Nome, thats cool, full time? bet your kids love that, i know mine would but im too soft, they would never get school work done lol. p.s. slowly building a bit of a zoo myself !



Thanks Inny luv :wink: yes I homeschool fulltime, and i'm lucky to have really easy kids, so I don't have to force them to do it. My son is currently 2 years ahead of what he should be as he is bright, so we don't have to do hours a day, 2 hours usually does. My daughter is too young to homeschool, but she gets upset if I don't have work for her to do, so I try and set her 'school work' everyday as well.  

Good luck with that zoo!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

nah he is jealous cause he traded his for a a button
lol
slatey can lend him some balls.....for the right price :twisted: 
charge him extra slatey


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

> slatey can lend him some balls.....for the right price


I don't think he'd know what to do with balls if he had them.......lol


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i agree huggy........
you could always show him....... :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL Bryony

Nome Nothing is more rewarding than to be able to stay home with children. My wife did this and I was working from home. We had so many happy times together. Now kids are nearly adults and we are still so close to each other.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

> yeah i agree huggy........
> you could always show him.......



I don't like ppl to be envious Bry......hehehe


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I'm in pain from laughing..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nome ,thats great, I bet the the kids love it and there is alot of benefit to be had by all, as Slatey pointed out. I love my kids but not going to school??? Well, I already have a few grey hairs! LOL


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

Have a look at slateys balls and you will be better inny 
they are really nice balls


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeh, inny, Bryonys become pretty good a handling Slateys balls, especially the way she hands them out all willy nilly, doesn't matter who you are you get to feel Slateys balls if Bryony 's around....


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh stop please...Stitches hurty! David Slatey and moosey up there about testes and polish sausaghes...here I go again.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

im thread hopping till it stops hurting...


----------



## Nome (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks Slatey, that is nice of you  Yes, it's not often socially acceptable to stay at home with your kids and not have a career, but I personally think it's my job too. It is very rewarding, and I'd much rather do this than be financially well off.

Tahnks for the support


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

i know!
i just let out the biggest laugh ever!
everyone in the quiet little lab turned and looked at me........he he he he


----------



## hugsta (Aug 12, 2004)

What, Slatey does polish sausage as well.......lol mmmm pitty, we could have some fun with Slateys sausage and his balls. I mean Just do not use your imagination so much. Edit button in process....... :roll: :lol:


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

:shock: The edge mate, The edge!! ...........On top of the tree? :lol:
Anyway, it might be custom in the Czeck republic to hang polish sausages on the tree!! :lol:
I think I read they do it in Molvania!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

No sosages Sorry


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## sxereturn (Aug 12, 2004)

I just find it funny that you can say half the **** that was said in this thread, but can't say bugger! What's going on with that?

It's quite obvious it wasn't an innocent conversation about Christmas decorations, you're not all that naive...I hope.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

its all about christmas balls!!!!!!
go the balls!

you sxe just don't have a sense of humour


----------



## sxereturn (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, I have a sense of humour. It just seems that there is 2 seperate sets of rules for people on this site...


----------



## Hickson (Aug 13, 2004)

In this case, would it be more appropriate to say that we don't have a sxe of humour?



Hix


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

I am glad sx is not moderator. How you can be against christmas spirit and decorations.
We all love to hang them on the tree and some times play with them.

And as far as I know, no one comment here can offend inocent child. Only people with dirty mind can be offended.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess most of us should be offended then.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, The b u g g e r things is weird. I think it denigrates our culture to have certain words censored. It reeks of imperialism and empiricalism and isms that we havent even thought of yet.
Not tism though, they are boring advertising farts. they just reek.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with sxe (wow eh? whod'a thunk it?)
This conversation is far more suggestive and lewd than being able to say Bugga.
It has nothing to do with the christmas spirit, what if I wanted to say "where's me Xmas tree ya bugga?"


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Only people with dirty mind can be offended.



he he he its so true!
i'm not offended cause i don't have a dirty mind


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

You are angel Bry. You definately should win my 2 bdecorated balls for pure and inicent mind.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

owww slatey


----------



## peterescue (Aug 13, 2004)

When I was a kid and television was in its infancy. Most of the presenters on kids shows where old vaudville types. The kids shows of that era used to have my parents in stitches. Inuendo was rife but it just went over the heads of most of us kids. In my teens I noticed it was still there(and Trudy Jabowski). Today though kids shows are far more staid.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

back in the day ay peter


----------



## RAZZA (Aug 13, 2004)

bry, some of them weren't too bad back then......one which was very popular which was a kids show was cartoon corner with "skeeta" this then turned into another show which run on t.v. for years both morning then later in the nite as it matured and became aimed towards adults.. this show starred one bloke and a pink bird..????

cheers


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

one bloke and a pink bird?
that sounds cool!

to this day all kids shows have explicit adult stuff in it, disney is a huge culpret of the 'the kidz wont know what this really means' group.....watching some of my old programs makes you think.......man was i innocent and sweet back then


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 13, 2004)

You still are Bryony my sweet  At least, to me you are


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

oh afro 
your so sweet


----------



## peterescue (Aug 13, 2004)

I was born the same year as television in Australia. I really did grow up with television.
When we lived in Canberra we were the only people in our street with a TV. There was no television station in in Canberra then. When they started broadcasting we had dozens of people in our house to watch it. It didnt start until about 6 o'clock and wound up at about 9.30. Later one it went until 10 or 11 pm. The shows that stick in my mind from the time, remember I am probably 4 or 5, are "The outer Limits"(The Glass Hand episode with Robert Culp and Bus Stop with MM in a petticoat, very saucy in those days). Back in those days Shelbyville wasn't called Shelbyville.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Neva heard of any of those shows. how long ago was THAT????????????


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

Geez Peter, you are really showing your age now........LOL :wink: 
Maybe you should quit while you're ahead....hehehe :wink: :lol:


----------

